# winter 2010, round 2



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

well as you all know its the 4th of may and most people are enjoying sun and warmth by now, but some of us are taking it hard from mother nature right now. Just got off an eight hour shift of cold miserable rain, and at the end of the shift it started turning WHITE. Here are a few pics of the fresh white stuff that just showed up withing the last 4 hours, and its foretasted all day :banghead:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:aargh4:


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

Holy crap. I can't imagine snow now. we'd be screwed. Us farming fellas would have to start over. And that just wouldn't work well lol.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

We were supposed to get a little snow, but a lot of wind. So far we're pretty lucky. Told ya Izzy that you should have moved to Calgary instead of Edmonton 

Then again I should keep my mouth shut until the day is over.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

ya but didnt you guys get a bunch of this ***** last week lol


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

man thats why u live way the heck up there , u like the white stuff:rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

BigIzzy said:


> ya but didnt you guys get a bunch of this ***** last week lol


_yeah we did...it goes away and comes back, goes away and comes back. The weather is like a friggen yo-yo._


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow..lol yall can keep it all up north, its time for me to start making some money cutting the yards.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

This weekend I have the joy of raking my yard. Thank goodness it's not that large. **** I going to be sore by Monday.


----------

